# 1948 Johndeere Buy?????? HELP!



## DylanK15 (Apr 25, 2012)

ok this lady has this tractor for sale. she want 500 for it. Very nice old lady. her husband bought it to fix it up and use it several years ago. She said it was running when he parked it years ago and then he got sick and passed away now she wants it out of her yard. i am thinking of saying "if i can fix it ill buy it from you kind of deal." 

I go over and work on it get it to fire up and then i pay her and haul it home.


my question is.... 
Where do i buy parts for it at? are they still easy to find?

and when i go to try and fix it, what MAJOR parts am i looking for to be there?

Im NEW to tractors. 100% this will be my first. i am pretty well mechanically inclined. so the engine part SHOULDNT (Key word) be a problem...

IM still kind of green on deisel engines. but how complex could a 2cyl deisle be anyways...

this thing has got to be worth 500 in scrap if its no good right???


also any insite on what model it is??

she says its APPX 1948 year.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

I would say that from the picture it could be a 40, a 420, or an M. I can also see that it's a gas model. I spent 20 years on our farm cultivating 50 acres of cucumbers that we grew for Nalleys from 1968 to 1988 on a tricycle version of this tractor. It was a 420 gas. Not one of my fonder memories by the way. Huh??? What was that?
I can't hear you. Putt putt putt putt putt all day LONG AARRGGHH!!!!!


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

most of the parts are still available from deere. it has a two cylinder gasoline engine, if it is not siezed it should be easy to get running, clean the carb and fuel tank and lines, check for spark at the spark plugs, change engine oil and coolant and it should be good. good luck........dieselman.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks to me to be a model "M" http://www.retiredtractors.com/Popper/M.html

If it has been raining down the hole for the exhaust, assume the engine is seized. That doesn't mean it can't be unseized, but you are not going to be able to fix this in her back yard in two hours with tools in a small tool box. And as mentioned above, this will have a gas engine, not diesel. Here is a small history of the model M:

The John Deere Model M Tractor 
The John Deere Model M tractor was first released in 1947 Fitted with a vertical 2-cylinder all-square 4" x 4" gasoline engine of 20 hp, it was designed to replace the John Deere Model "H," John Deere Model "L," and John Deere Model "LA" . Fitted with John Deere's Touch-O-Matic hydraulics, it was initially a standard 4-wheel tractor of modern design, with electric starting as standard, as was its PTO. More than 20 integral implements were offered for use with its QuikTatch hitching system. Lighting and a belt pulley were optional extras. The styling was the same as used on the larger row-crop tractors.

Major expenses just from what I see in the 2 photos? Tires, probably a starter rebuild or replacement, wiring harness, and a LOT of time wrenching to get things apart to inspect and remove water from. I guarantee that there is water in the oil pan, in the rear axel, and in the transmission. Is this in a climate where it is freezing in the winter? Then I'd be real cautious about a cracked radiator, cracked block and cracked tranny housing from internal ice pressures.


----------

